# Ideas for enclosed trailer to camper conversion?



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

buddy heater is a must. It won't kill you while you sleep. It also works great in the blind. Get the hose for the bulk lp tank conversion.


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Aug 20, 2010)

You could make bunks that fold down to become the back of a couch. That would save space and be super cool.


----------



## Swift516 (Aug 21, 2010)

put stabilizer jacks on the corners. you'll appreciate the stablility. I recommend just a removable tounge jack on each corner. I like the ones that mount on a pipe end, with a hole for a bolt. You pull them to travel, or flip them sideways and pin them.


----------



## Swift516 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh yeah.. I'd also put a 12 volt light system inside, if it doesn't already have one. I recommend wiring it so yuo can use a marine battery and charge it withthe pickup trailer light system hook up...


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

google this subject, you will see some great ideas, you have beaten me to this project let us know how it turns out


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Swift516 said:


> Oh yeah.. I'd also put a 12 volt light system inside, if it doesn't already have one. I recommend wiring it so yuo can use a marine battery and charge it withthe pickup trailer light system hook up...


Ditto but look into solar charger for the marine battery.


----------



## seuss79 (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't know if you saw my post in the bowhunting forum but here it is again:

I think this is exactly what you are looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTXpCHEgjoQ

Pics of how everything was done...


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

i did a 8.5x20 that we use for deer camp and also ATV camping, I added bunks and use 1 cot in the back, put in cabinets,microwave,fridge, for a table just a card table, built helmet shelf,shelf for a flat screen tv:wink: heater i use a 10,000 btu ventless hang on the wall unit that is more then enough..last gun season i just used 2 little electric heaters and it stayed 65 degrees at night..with the bunks and cabinets it hold 3 full size atvs:thumbs_up mounted the 2 propane tanks on the tounge and just use a camp stove for cooking on, I got about $500 into the inside conversion, its nothing fancy but it beats the tent:darkbeer:


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. Great ideas.

Fold down bunks are definitely in the plans.

I already have 12v interior and exterior light systems with a marine battery and charger. 
I like the solar charger idea. I've heard of some people getting these at Harbor Freight. 
If anyone has experience with these, let me know.

Also, any suggestions on generators would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

With it having a ramp on the back, I would borrow the idea they use on the toyhauler type campers. Basically,depending on weather it allows you to use that ramp as horizontal floorspace which is enclosed in vinyl or screen,whichever you prefer. I think they call them screen rooms or similar. adds alot of useable space for minimal cost.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

plotman said:


> With it having a ramp on the back, I would borrow the idea they use on the toyhauler type campers. Basically,depending on weather it allows you to use that ramp as horizontal floorspace which is enclosed in vinyl or screen,whichever you prefer. I think they call them screen rooms or similar. adds alot of useable space for minimal cost.


Generator choices would be either 1.) Honda or 2.) Yamaha. Both are pricey but very quiet. I would get the heaviest gauge extension cord I could find and put it as far from the camper as you can. Go as big (wattage) as you can afford and store. Anything with a heating element in it will normally pull 1500 watts. Refridgerators and air conditioners can pull a quite a bit on start up too. Yamaha makes a dual fuel generator that runs on either gas or propane. Propane would be nice so you don't stink up the trailer hauling gas cans with you to your hunting spot.

Oh...insulate it. It will help with condensation, keep in the cool, keep out the cold and muffle the noise when its raining!!

Very cool idea by the way.


----------



## elkstalker (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is a forum devoted to cargo trailer conversions, you can look around there for days at all the cool stuff people have come up with.
http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=42&sid=050be52c93e4ae81121f772e892be69f

Elkstalker


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

elkstalker said:


> Here is a forum devoted to cargo trailer conversions, you can look around there for days at all the cool stuff people have come up with.
> http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=42&sid=050be52c93e4ae81121f772e892be69f
> 
> Elkstalker



Thanks, Elkstalker!!

Tons of info and ideas on this site.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

haha thats awesome...


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Cargo trailer conversion*

Here is a messy pic of mine I have been using for about 8 years. I put a horizontal propane tank in the back underneath and a 40 gallons of water between the axles. cataletic heater and a ondemand water heater cheap one for about 100$. I have a two buner stove and wire rack shelves along the roof line 12" down for a 6 ft shelf. The bunks are made of 1.25" square tube with a support acrossed the bottom for the big guys, my wife made a canvas suspension system with some rods and rope. We use pillow top bed pads for more comfort. The lights are LED 2 each 25 leds could use more but I use a lattern most of the time. Hope this helps you go beyond what I have done. I will post some better pics if you would like to see more.


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Dec 1, 2006)

Bownut400 said:


> Here is a messy pic of mine I have been using for about 8 years. I put a horizontal propane tank in the back underneath and a 40 gallons of water between the axles. cataletic heater and a ondemand water heater cheap one for about 100$. I have a two buner stove and wire rack shelves along the roof line 12" down for a 6 ft shelf. The bunks are made of 1.25" square tube with a support acrossed the bottom for the big guys, my wife made a canvas suspension system with some rods and rope. We use pillow top bed pads for more comfort. The lights are LED 2 each 25 leds could use more but I use a lattern most of the time. Hope this helps you go beyond what I have done. I will post some better pics if you would like to see more.


Looks pretty close to what I had in mind. 
If you have any other pics, I'd like to see them. 
Especially the propane and water tanks.

Looks like you're a ways off the road in the pic.
Did you do anything to increase ground clearance?

Thanks.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Conversion trailer*

Here is the pics I have. THE water tank is from a wrecked rv 40 gallons, it is located between the axles(hard to get pics of). The trailer is a snowmobile trailer and is over the tire deck giving it plenty of ground clearance. Trailer is 18' to from of vee nose I can put 4 honda 300 for wheelers in it with some space left over. I have four bunks I usally have in, I took them out to give me and my son more room for playing cards. The propane tank is from another wrecked rv I think 15 gallons I have not had to fill it for 2 years. The main thing I like about my trailer is the leveling jacks I put on the back corners, I don't have to mess around when I get to a camping spott to level it up, it also helps stabilize when people are walking around. Let me know if you have more ??? Hope this helps


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

great job guys....


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

nice guys!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Bownut400 said:


> Here is the pics I have. THE water tank is from a wrecked rv 40 gallons, it is located between the axles(hard to get pics of). The trailer is a snowmobile trailer and is over the tire deck giving it plenty of ground clearance. Trailer is 18' to from of vee nose I can put 4 honda 300 for wheelers in it with some space left over. I have four bunks I usally have in, I took them out to give me and my son more room for playing cards. The propane tank is from another wrecked rv I think 15 gallons I have not had to fill it for 2 years. The main thing I like about my trailer is the leveling jacks I put on the back corners, I don't have to mess around when I get to a camping spott to level it up, it also helps stabilize when people are walking around. Let me know if you have more ??? Hope this helps


I thought that type of water heater needs water pressure like from a municpal water source. do you use a pump out of your water tank in to the heater? Also, is that water heater propane or electric?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I use a surflo (12VDC) water pump from the water tank to the water heater. Yes it is propane, I plumbed propane lines to all of the accesories such as stove, cataletic heater and water heater. i used 3/4" black pipe to plumb everything. I also put a propane outlet outside for a bbq.


----------



## creepy t (Jul 24, 2011)

*solar panels*

"I like the solar charger idea. I've heard of some people getting these at Harbor Freight. 
If anyone has experience with these, let me know."

I dont know what your timeline is but a much better set of panels is on sale on amazon right now 
http://www.amazon.com/Sunforce-5004...ADLG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311546802&sr=8-1
and its a comparable price to the harbor freight set just higher output and quality
I plan on putting the two sets i just bought on my trailer when i get home


----------



## MECHDOC (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm glad you posted this!! I'm in the process of buying a 6'x12' and want to do the same type of conversion. I used a pop up last year but the damn mice chewed holes in the top and ate the curtains and seat cushions. I will keep you posted on my build.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

I have started one as well. All I have done so far is 12vlt lights, hinged beds (one each wall), generator, mr buddy heater, screened side door, and in the process of designing/building a screen system for rear ramp door. As even with the ceiling vent and side door open it's gets hotter than a $2 pistol in there on a warm fall day. I plan on solar heated water (jugs inside black trash bags in the sun all day works great. Or heated on the stove. 

I agree I also bought the long hose for full size propane tanks for the mr heater buddy! Cause that's what my stove takes. 

It's pretty good so far. It acts as a toy hauler. Fold up the beds and pull 4 wheeler in. Oh and I also plan to pick up a nice chunk of thick indoor/outdoor carpet for the floor as it gets cold in the morning to walk on with no insulation. 

Mine had built in exhaust vents on the sides as it was intended as a motorcycle trailer but I would either put some in or leave a door cracked or get a CO detector. 

Nobody likes to wake up dead!


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

TOO COOL. 
Keep the pictures coming. I might have to start one my self.
The hunting cabin is about to be condemned.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a 1977 sixteen foot camper that was just "dumped" on me. This thing is shot. Roof leaks so bad that the floors are soft. But I thought about using the plumbing and heating to make a "new camper". But an enclosed trailer might be a better way to go. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Use 12v LED lighting. It draws little to no power compared to regular 12v bulbs. If you already have fixtures in place you can usually get LED bulbs to fit. Look in the bigger truckstops for replacement bulbs.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Hunterdale said:


> Use 12v LED lighting. It draws little to no power compared to regular 12v bulbs. If you already have fixtures in place you can usually get LED bulbs to fit. Look in the bigger truckstops for replacement bulbs.


That's a great idea. I was looking at the LEDs for the running lights but had thought about the dome/cargo light LEDs. Unfortunately we had a wind storm last week and a branch fell on the front top cowling and put a rather decent sized crack in it. So I talked to the dealership and the said to replace $300 parts about $200 labor ouch! Might be a temp. fix for this year and full fix in the spring! :/


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have also considered building a small shed/cabin that could be hauled on a flatbed trailer and dropped at our lease. My biggest delema is figuring out what to cover the outside with that will not blow off while hauling it. Would be nice to use on long weekend hunts if it hauled well.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice!


Purka said:


>


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> I have also considered building a small shed/cabin that could be hauled on a flatbed trailer and dropped at our lease. My biggest delema is figuring out what to cover the outside with that will not blow off while hauling it. Would be nice to use on long weekend hunts if it hauled well.


This was my thought too. I think you could use wood if it were painted with a two part epoxy paint.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

This is a great idea!


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Rhino Line the floor and the bottom 1foot of the walls. That way you can take the pressure washer in there and just wash it out after a good hunting trip.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

bowhuntr311 said:


> Rhino Line the floor and the bottom 1foot of the walls. That way you can take the pressure washer in there and just wash it out after a good hunting trip.


I'd hate to think I was that nasty that I would need to "hose out" my living quarters... LOL


----------



## fluent09 (Aug 2, 2010)

just a thought, look on craigslist and see if anyone is selling or giving away metal roofing or vinyl siding. im sure if you found enough metal roofing you could put that on the outside and it would work fine and if you found enough, you could dothe roof too and paint it all camo at the end.. or vinyl siding would be nice.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Vinyl siding will work fine for that unit you want to haul down the road. They side mobile homes with it and haul them things at 70 MPH to get them to their destinations. Even the cheap .040 siding will work, believe me they don't use expensive siding on those homes. Just be sure to get the laps right down the sides so they don't catch wind while traveling. Also helps to install it over a solid substrate, plywood, OSB, etc., not just over 1/4" foam backer or weather board.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I always remember those modular homes going down the road with a big hunk of siding flapping in the wind. The shingles are usually falling off too, of course you wouldn't use shingles on a portable hunting shack.


----------

